
Does Science Suggest Humans Have a Cosmic Role? - dnetesn
http://cosmos.nautil.us/short/69/does-science-suggest-humans-have-a-cosmic-role
======
cauterized
Worst misunderstanding of the Anthropic Principle that I've yet read.

